# Is he Hunter Type?



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

He is a little thin to work very hard......at anything.

Just a little.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

You really can't determine if a horse is a "hunter" type unless you have jumped them.

Any horse can be a hunter, the question is if the horse can actually succeed in the hunters. If your horse has sloppy knees, can't find a distance to save it's life, a constant changing of pace, can't get lead changes, and doesn't carry themselves in a nice hunter frame...chances are you are better off persuing jumpers. Hunters is very particular and only a select few horses that have not only the movement and jump but also the PASSION for perfection will succeed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## myyky (Sep 8, 2010)

Ripper, I did clarify I have only had him 6 weeks.. Please, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't bother posting 

Thanks Blush. Over in Australia we have Hunter workouts just like Hack workouts? They are on the flat, including w/t/c and an in-hand gallop. They go off bone, movement, and conformation. Do you have such classes over there? That's the sort of hunter I was talking about


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

myyky said:


> Ripper, I did clarify I have only had him 6 weeks.. Please, if you have nothing constructive to say, don't bother posting
> 
> Thanks Blush. Over in Australia we have Hunter workouts just like Hack workouts? They are on the flat, including w/t/c and an in-hand gallop. They go off bone, movement, and conformation. Do you have such classes over there? That's the sort of hunter I was talking about


Then do not ask.

Perhaps "critique" is not what you are looking for???


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Ripper said:


> Then do not ask.
> 
> Perhaps "critique" is not what you are looking for???


Ripper, please don't think I'm trying to start fights, but she did specify that she only had him for 6 weeks, and that she knew he was thin. She didn't ask critique on his chub, she asked for his type. Please don't be rude


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

can you give a brief description of the difference in hunter and hacks in your country? I have read about it before but don't recall. 

We don't have this particular designation in the states so it will be hard to judge without a little more info. maybe a vid showing a good hack vs a good hunter where you are? I'd be very interested in the knowledge!!


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't know what makes a good hunter conformationally, so I can't really comment on that...
I mostly wanted to say that your horse is probably the most gorgeous shade of bay I've ever seen. he's almost a plum color... absolutely stunning!


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm assuming it's the same as in the UK from your description? So Hack or Lightweight Hunter Under Saddle classes?

Hacks are generally smaller, lighter, more thoroughbred-y types with very showy movement. Manners are vital in a hack class, on top of the movement, but the ideal hack will be smaller than 16hh and very light. Used to be shown sidesaddle, they are considered a lady's ride.

Typical hack type:









Hunters, even lightweight hunters, have more bone, and tend not to be TB - they are designed to carry up to 12 stone in a lightweight class, and whilst you wouldn't jump them in a flat ridden class, they should be built to carry you for a days hunting and jumping.

Lightweight hunter:









I love hunter shows, and took my old horse, who was a middleweight hunter (ID x Welsh) to a lot of hunter shows. My latest horse, though, is a 16.2hh TB, who doesn't really fit into any of these classes - he's too tall and not quite fine enough for a hack (to place well, anyway) and far too light and not enough bone for a hunter. However, he gives the judge a very good ride, so he occasionally places based on that.

Not going to lie, here, a 16.2hh TB with any amount of bone is unlikely to do well in either class unless they are in pristine condition and ride like a dream with stunning paces. I don't know your boy that well, and obviously with weight and training he could potentially get there, but I personally wouldn't set your heart on those types of classes... Trust me, I know how disappointing it is! However, if he can jump, you could always look at working hunter classes. That's what we do instead - a greater percentage of the marks is on the jumping portion, and we pick up the points there that he loses for not having the hunter build.

However, always worth entering either or both at a few local shows and see what the competition is like - could be different where you are, and possibly not as strict at local level. Plus great fun and a low-stress way to introduce your horse to buzzy competition environments without asking more than w/t/c/g...

And just out of interest, a heavyweight hunter, because they are awesome:









This shows what a judge is looking for in a less exaggerated scale in the lighter weight classes... this sort of build.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

wow, thanks for the post minstrel! our version of hunters are night and day. so in the states a hunter is more like your hack...and your hunters are fully warmbloods and draftier breeds,yes? if this is also the case in australia, then this horse is a hack sort for sure. in the us, perhaps a hunter but again, in the us its more on movement rather than build


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Chopsticks said:


> wow, thanks for the post minstrel! our version of hunters are night and day. so in the states a hunter is more like your hack...and your hunters are fully warmbloods and draftier breeds,yes? if this is also the case in australia, then this horse is a hack sort for sure. in the us, perhaps a hunter but again, in the us its more on movement rather than build



Yeah, I get so confused when you guys start talking about hunters... its so different! Movement is a big part of hunter showing here too, and that's where the big marks are, as well as manners and how good a ride they give the judge, but at any level high than local show the build is pretty important - the judge just won't place you against something that is more typically 'hunter' if it moves just as well.

Of the two, I'd say any TB is more of a hack build wise, but hacks do have to have a pretty cracking movement compared to hunters, and the preference is for smaller, finer horses, so bigger TBs don't tend to do as well (think there's a limit to 15.3hh in large hack classes in most shows here), but build wise that's closer to what he is. However, much as I hate to say it, he probably doesn't fit typically into either, however I would err on the side of lightweight hunter, as a finer hunter is more likely to place if it has good movement and gives a nice ride than a hack that is too big with too much bone. I have found that sometimes shows run a large riding horse class, where TBs tend to place better... but I'm a hunter girl, so I don't know too much about the judging for that.

Yeah, you don't tend to see actual warmbloods in hunter classes, they have too boxy a body - hunters are supposed to be a bit curvy, so tend to be TB crosses, usually with something like Irish Draught, so warmblood-type rather than actual warmbloods. There is less TB the further they go up the weight classes. 

Yeah, it's pretty different from the US, but it's so much fun - watching the hunter classes at the Royal Highland Show or the Horse of the Year show is pretty amazing... the horses are so stunning.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

My daughter shows hunters and she has taken 4 different types of horses and made them successful hunters........some at the 2'6 level, one at the 3' level.....none of these horses were particular special......just your average grade horse......one is a heavy clyde cross who went on to win at the 3' level and two other horses one APHA, the other a TB/TW cross and a POA pony.

You can have the fanciest horse at the show but if you can't ride it, and by that I mean have it packaged and on the bit.......and aren't technical in that you know your striding, changes etc.......you won't win.

Super Nova


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Super Nova said:


> My daughter shows hunters and she has taken 4 different types of horses and made them successful hunters........some at the 2'6 level, one at the 3' level.....none of these horses were particular special......just your average grade horse......one is a heavy clyde cross who went on to win at the 3' level and two other horses one APHA, the other a TB/TW cross and a POA pony.
> 
> You can have the fanciest horse at the show but if you can't ride it, and by that I mean have it packaged and on the bit.......and aren't technical in that you know your striding, changes etc.......you won't win.
> 
> Super Nova


Sounds like what the States refer to as hunters we would refer to as working hunter or foxhunter classes... it's ridden over jumps, not a conformational and movement based under saddle flat class? Sounds like working hunter classes my horse and I do - very different from hunter under saddle classes here.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

minstrel said:


> Sounds like what the States refer to as hunters we would refer to as working hunter or foxhunter classes... it's ridden over jumps, not a conformational and movement based under saddle flat class? Sounds like working hunter classes my horse and I do - very different from hunter under saddle classes here.


Nope a division consists of 2 classes over jumps and one undersaddle....my daughter has beaten out many fancier horses than hers...!!! 

Plus some equitation classes which she usually comes first in!

Super Nova


----------



## minstrel (Mar 20, 2012)

Super Nova said:


> Nope a division consists of 2 classes over jumps and one undersaddle....my daughter has beaten out many fancier horses than hers...!!!
> 
> Plus some equitation classes which she usually comes first in!
> 
> Super Nova


That's like working hunter - you do a round or two of jumps, then an under saddle portion, with marks going 60%:40% jumping:under saddle. That way, conformation is less of an issue, it's more about performance and movement (and rider ability). Well done to your daughter for doing well - says a lot about the training she's put in and her ability to ride if she can knock out the 'fancier' horses!.

Pure under saddle classes on the other hand are more biased towards conformation, hence why me and my horse don't do too well there either, but do much better in working hunter!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

TO the OP--it's possible that your TB could be a Hunter candidate. At first I thought his left knee was a little bit over, but I covered up the right leg peeking out and took another look and changed my mind.
Thanks, Minstrel for that very effective picture and explanation post. THAT is what we all look for in a good hunter and good hacking horse!
The TB in question will need a lot work and muscling, and, of course, he must show an interest and aptitude for jumping. If not, NO amount of training will make him show at jumping courses well.
I like how relaxed he is, even IF it's bc he's underweight and undermuscled. I would start schooling with 1/2 ground work and 1/2 under saddle, every session. Once he feels stronger he'll BE stronger and harder to control. Then, if you don't want to keep him, you'll have put enough time in on him to give him a good home.
But, I think I'd enjoy him, for the time being. =D


----------

